# Bose Sub/Amp Information



## JonnyV2889 (May 6, 2006)

Hey Guys I im going to be running wires and installing a amp and sub for a friend in his 00 or 01 Maxima. The question isn't really about his car but about the Bose Factory System. He wants me to pull out the stock sub and amp. Will this screw with the speakers since the whole harness is intertwined? He said I could have it if I wanted but I no I'd have to cut off the connector @ the end of the harness running into the amp to try and wiring it up. How much of B!tch would is be if even possible? to connect to a JVC head unit in my yota?

Thx Jon


----------



## 14psisupra (May 2, 2005)

just leave the bose sub along with his new sub/amp or even disconnect the stock bose sub


----------



## Gapp (Apr 20, 2006)

http://maxima.theowensfamily.com/audio.asp


----------

